# Tips and Tricks for Nikon Coolpix?



## electrowriter (Feb 10, 2011)

Does anybody know of any cool tips or tricks for taking photos with a Nikon Coolpix?


----------



## KmH (Feb 10, 2011)

Learn about visual image composition. :thumbup:

How many different Coolpix cameras does Nikon make today?

Which of them do you have?


----------



## electrowriter (Feb 10, 2011)

S570


----------



## Biggs88 (Feb 10, 2011)

Tips/tricks??

Point shoots do what there called. Point it and shoot. Some of the higher end models give you *some* control, but for the most part there made for shutter button presses only. . .

Considering that, you can still work on one of the most important areas of  photography. That of course is Composition.

Read up on photography composition online and at your local library. 
The library is a GREAT place to get info. Get the older books. The new DSLR/digital camera books cover a lot, but the older photography books from the 80's and early 90's really go in depth about composition.


----------

